# graduation greetings



## ilbisaac

Could anybody help me with a translation?
I need to say the following at a graduation ceremony:

"Friends and guests, welcome to the 2008 graduation ceremony for North Franklin High School."

Anybody have some suggestions?


----------



## Mjolnir

חברים ואורחים (נכבדים), ברוכים הבאים לטקס הסיום של בי"ס צפון פרנקלין לשנת 2008.


----------



## elroy

Do you really think _North_ should be translated in this context?  I think I would have treated _North Franklin_ as a name and simply transliterated it.


----------



## Mjolnir

I think both צפון פרנקלין and נורת' פרנקלין sound weird in Hebrew, but I see your point


----------



## Nunty

I see the point, but I don't know if I agree. We say צפון קוראה or צפון קרולינה and צפון אמריקה. I agree that צפון פרנקלין sounds weird in Hebrew, but I would say it anyway. I would only say נורת' if the school was named after a certain American general.


----------



## Mjolnir

I guess צפון פרנקלין sounds weird because I'm not used to it (unlike צפון אמריקה and the others you've mentioned), so if Franklin is indeed a town I'd use צפון פרנקלין.


----------



## elroy

I imagine that North Franklin is a town.

I don't know what sounds better in Hebrew.  In Arabic, a transliteration would not sound strange at all, although a translation would work as well (we also translate the _North_ in _North Korea_, _North Carolina_, and _North America_).

In this particular context, I would not translate _North_ in Arabic, as I imagine most of the graduation ceremony will be in English, so many of the audience members probably won't understand the sentence in Hebrew so if _North_ were left untranslated at least they would recognize the name of the school.   Okay, okay, maybe I'm just trying to justify it.  I simply think that it would sound more natural in this case to leave it untranslated in Arabic.

But of course, things could be - and probably are - different in Hebrew.


----------



## Mjolnir

elroy said:


> In this particular context, I would not translate _North_ in Arabic, as I imagine most of the graduation ceremony will be in English, so many of the audience members probably won't understand the sentence in Hebrew so if _North_ were left untranslated at least they would recognize the name of the school.



Then he might as well ask for a Japanese translation that includes "North Franklin" 



> Okay, okay, maybe I'm just trying to justify it


Maybe, just maybe...


----------



## ilbisaac

Mjolnir said:


> חברים ואורחים (נכבדים), ברוכים הבאים לטקס הסיום של בי"ס צפון פרנקלין לשנת 2008.




Since I can't type using vowels, would it be pronounced as:

"ChaverIM v'orachIM, bruchIM haba'IM la'TEkes ha'siYUM shel beyt SEfer 'north franklin' le'shanat alPAYim v'SHMOneh"--capitalized letters show stress.

??


----------



## jupiter13

It is supposed to be:

"Chaverim ve orchim, bruchim habaim leTekes haSiyum shel beyt HaSefer north franklin LiShnat alPayin veShmone


----------



## cfu507

jupiter13 said:


> It is supposed to be:
> 
> "Chaverim ve orchim, bruchim habaim leTekes haSiyum shel beyt HaSefer north franklin LiShnat alPayin veShmone


 
I would add _nichbadim_ as suggested by Mjolnir: _Chaverim ve orchim nichbadim_


----------



## Mjolnir

Does that mean you chose "נורת' פרנקלין" over "צפון פרנקלין"?



cfu507 said:


> I would add _nichbadim_ as suggested by Mjolnir: _Chaverim ve orchim nichbadim_


----------

